# Lil' Angel x2's new brother



## Engine maker (Dec 22, 2011)

If you go to the engine shows you may remember my Lil' Angel x2. Pics have been posted a few times before. Well, I burned some midnight oil and finally finished the standard size Lil' Angel in time for Cabin Fever. It runs fine but I'll have to make new, weaker governor springs as it's turning about 650 rpm now. A little fast for me. Have to work on that. Here's a few pics.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice work. I like the see-through fuel tank too. :bow:


----------



## lazylathe (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice work!
Would love to see a video of it running sometime.

In the first picture the larger one has a connector in the base.
What is that for?

Andrew


----------



## Engine maker (Dec 22, 2011)

The plug is for charging the internal batteries or for running from an external battery. Some things I just don't couldn't shrink down. The box on the bigger one contains the ignition, the coil, battery and some extra room. The little one just barely had room for the ignition. Had to hide the other stuff else ware.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice Job on the Angel.

I built one about 3 years ago & never could get it to run???

It may not have enough compression, I tried a cast iron ring first then an o-ring.

My ignition system may also have a problem, I gave up after many days of fooling around with it, makes a nice paper weight though!


----------



## Engine maker (Dec 22, 2011)

Mike N 
What ignition system did you use?


----------



## Mike N (Dec 23, 2011)

Engine Maker  said:
			
		

> Mike N
> What ignition system did you use?



I used a 12V coil & a relay for the points just like I have done successfully on several other IC engines.


----------



## Engine maker (Dec 23, 2011)

I was just wondering, because I had used the points and a TIM-6 on the larger engine and it worked fine. When I built the smaller one though, because of space I has to use a S&S ignition and it times differently. I had to make 4 new cams bumping the timing ahead 5 degrees at a time till I got it to fire where I wanted to it.
Jim


----------



## Engine maker (Dec 23, 2011)

As requested here is some video. Hope this works
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMtuyICC_oY[/ame]


----------



## hitandmissman (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice looking and sounding engine. I can see one of these on my to do list. Thanks for posting about it.


----------



## AussieJimG (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovely job and nice sounding engine. Thanks for sharing.

Merry Xmas

Jim


----------



## nsfr1206 (Dec 24, 2011)

Great little engine. Is it from castings or bar stock?


----------



## jonesie (Dec 24, 2011)

that is a good looking build and a nice runner, thanks for sharing. jonesie


----------



## lazylathe (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting the video!

Great sounding little runner!!!

Andrew


----------



## Engine maker (Dec 24, 2011)

No castings, all bar stock. It's a Bob Shore Lil' Angel.


----------



## Engine maker (Dec 29, 2011)

The first pictures I posted were kind of poor, so here's a few better ones.


----------

